# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Czech Model Як-15, 1:48

## Kasatka

Пока жду кое-какие штучки для Миража 2000-С решил быстренько собрать модель Як-15

Есть валк на нашем сайте. Не могу понять какого цвета была кабина и ниши шасси

Какой-то серо-зеленый цвет вроде

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Ну, по идее-то должен быть серый А-14. Не факт, что на музейном оригинальный цвет.

----------


## Kasatka

ниши тоже?

А-14 есть у меня Акановский.. никогда им не красил, попробую
Приборка черная?

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Kasatka, что такое "валк на нашем сайте", где это?

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, это сайт с фотообзорами самолетов и техники на нашем основном портале   www.airforce.ru
Вот прямая ссылка на страницу - http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/index.htm

Сергей

----------


## Марат

Вразумили, уважаемый Сергей, спасибо.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> ниши тоже?


Думаю, тоже.



> Приборка черная?


Написал сначала "Думаю,чёрная". Хорошо, что проверил! В монографии АиВ есть фото кабины - видно, что приборка цвета интерьера.

Кстати, пересмотрел сейчас фотки музейного - возможно, что и А-14 через стекло так смотрится. В нишах зеленоватого оттенка почти нет.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Вот это фото.

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо!

Да, это фото есть у меня

заклепку катать наверное не стоит. На музейном ее не видно. Ну кроме как на люках.

----------


## Kasatka

пока работаю над кокпитом..

немного доработал закресленную часть. В модели дана лишь одна "коробка", та которая ближе на снимке, остальные доработал из кусочков смолы и пластика.



В планах доработать ниши шасси, пока они голые..

----------


## Baiji

Приветствие.

Ещё есть такой фильм, где много чего видно:
http://www.farposst.ru/2009/07/10/so...y__yak_15.html

----------


## Kasatka

Фильм посмотрел, спасибо! 
Кабина в модели дана неверно
Полностью сточил все что было на левой консоли и добавил ручку выпуска щитков, РУД и пожарный кран

----------


## Kasatka

Покрасил А-14 Акан

Краска не понравилась.. после Ганзы =)

----------


## Kasatka

В каком варианте мне его покрасить? Весь серый или с зеленым?

----------


## Baiji

> В каком варианте мне его покрасить? Весь серый или с зеленым?


Посмотрите какая тут у них интересная окраска:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNVCWOwhTSg
Красный верх, белый низ. Красота!

----------


## Kasatka

да не хочется попугайного =))

----------


## Baiji

> да не хочется попугайного =))


Тогда я за зеленый.

Вот, кстати, мой (72-й). Посмотрите "обсуждение", может чего найдете  :Redface: 
http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=5279

----------


## rotfront

> да не хочется попугайного =))


Сергей, смотри сюда, очень завлекательно!

http://www.resinart.cz/galerie/jak/index.html

----------


## Kasatka

> Сергей, смотри сюда, очень завлекательно!
> 
> http://www.resinart.cz/galerie/jak/index.html


Да, работа серьезная =) 

Но я не готов на эту модель убивать полгода жизни =) Сорри =)

----------


## Kasatka

> Тогда я за зеленый.
> 
> Вот, кстати, мой (72-й). Посмотрите "обсуждение", может чего найдете 
> http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=5279


 Иван очень прикольный як получился! =)

я так понимаю ниши, стойки и колеса были от як-3? 
в наборе просто колеса смоляные с тракторным протектором.. думаю, от чего бы взять новые

----------


## Baiji

> Иван очень прикольный як получился! =)я так понимаю ниши, стойки и колеса были от як-3? 
> в наборе просто колеса смоляные с тракторным протектором.. думаю, от чего бы взять новые


Спасибо, Сергей!  :Smile: 

Ниши, стойки - скрэтч билд. Колёса Экипажовские для Як-3.

От Як-3 много чего подходит. У Эдуарда есть кое-что в 48-ом. Травленые закрылки например. Детали шасси. C кабиной сложнее.

Колеса в 48-ом делает Экипаж.
http://armory.in.ua/product_info.php...roducts_id=863

Но только основные. Заднее колесо у него стальное.

----------


## Baiji

> Сергей, смотри сюда, очень завлекательно!
> 
> http://www.resinart.cz/galerie/jak/index.html


Не очень понятен подход. Столько труда, а мотогондолу оставили как есть.
Из фоток, чертежей из АиВ  видно, что мотогондола плотненько облигает двигатель. Т.е. внизу мотогондолы присутствует протяженный прямой участок.

----------


## Kasatka

да, этот косяк с мотогондолой, я думал исправить

кстати, ВЗ на мотогондолах когда появились или исчезли? Я так понимаю, они были на тех машинах где стоял ЮМО?
на 37-м были вроде не было.

фонарь будет закрытым

----------


## Baiji

> да, этот косяк с мотогондолой, я думал исправить


Такая же пузатая бяка и на виде сверху...




> кстати, ВЗ на мотогондолах когда появились или исчезли? Я так понимаю, они были на тех машинах где стоял ЮМО?
> на 37-м были вроде не было.


Отверстия вентиляции подкапотного пространства появились на первых опытных, так как из-за пиролиза масла на горячих частях двигателя в кабине резало глаза даже в защитных очках. Они никуда не делись и на Як-17.
На картине Як-17. На Як-15 аналогичные.

----------


## Kasatka

Номер 37 вроде из первых серийных, но на нем нет этих отверстий

----------


## Baiji

> Номер 37 вроде из первых серийных, но на нем нет этих отверстий


На сколько я понимаю это первый или второй опытный. Сейчас он в музее Задорожного. Отверстий вентиляции нет. И фонарь без центральной перемычки. Если строите строевую машину то особо смотреть не него не стоит.

----------


## Kasatka

Интересно какой номер был у этго самолета
Окраска я так понимаю у него серая
http://www.airforce.ru/history/savasleika/photo_48.htm
Капот открыт но отверстия у него быть должны, так?
Сымитировать их лучше образками трубок наверное

----------


## Baiji

> Интересно какой номер был у этго самолета
> Окраска я так понимаю у него серая
> http://www.airforce.ru/history/savasleika/photo_48.htm
> Капот открыт но отверстия у него быть должны, так?


Спасибо за отличную фотку! Такую не видел.

С отверстиями вентиляции получается так:
Их ввели после гос. испытаний.
До гос. испытаний построили 7 самолетов:
2 опытных (Один из них "37-й")
5 малой серии для парада, но они "без оружия и бронезащиты, с верхним фюзеляжным топливным баком полного объема (на боевых машинах из-за установки пушек его объем уменьшался) и неполным комплектом радиооборудования."
На то что на фотки "нормальный", серийный самолет указывает центральная перемычка на сдвижной части фонаря.

Т.е. ИМХО:
Отверстия были
Самолёт серый

Источник: http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/yak15.html

----------


## Baiji

> Капот открыт но отверстия у него быть должны, так?
> Сымитировать их лучше образками трубок наверное


Я имитировал металлическими трубками вклеенными под углом.
Очень сложно было (вообщем-то нормально и не получилось) просверлить отверстия в нужных точках под таким большим углом.

----------


## Kasatka

Все понятно, спасибо
Перемычку имитирую, отверстия сделаю
Опыт вставки подобных трубок есть
А номре скорее всего 23
В принципе неважно

Сорри за очепятки. Дебильный айпад

П.с в белфасте хороший Гиннес :)) щас тут в пабе прохлаждаюсь

----------


## Kasatka

У кого какие мысли - как с этим бороться?
Чертежи и АиВ, зеленая линия - контур модели....
По-моему писец полный..

----------


## Kasatka

Второй вариант приложения к чертежу - местами указанными стрелками

Может модель распилить по строительной горизонтали...?

----------


## rotfront

Потом ещё больше гемороя будет! Тогда надо будет всё подгонять, и хвост, и ВЗ и 100 пудов ещё много чего.
Я-бы в твоём случае только нижнюю часть переделал. Ну ничего неподелаешь, надо скратчен, если хочешь что-бы похож был. Всё остальное оставь, не так уж и драматично всё.

----------


## Марат

И хочется искренне помочь, да советы мои лишь ко мне и могут относится. У меня масштаб другой. Но если бы это была моя модель, то я бы вложил её в чертежи, чего бы мне это не стоило по трудозатратам. Масштаб 48, расхождения очень заметны, да и Совесть будет чиста, когда закончите. Но если модель не на выставку, где жюри придирается к мм., то тогда исправить самое заметное - низ мотогондолы. Я бы приклеил с обратной стороны пластик и сточил по чертежу контур.

----------


## FLOGGER

По второй фото все не так страшно, как по первой, хотя это одно и то же. 
По второй. 
Киль отбрасываем-не проблема. Дальше я бы выровнял по верху, т.е. положил модель на чертеж и выровнял бы по нему верхнюю линию модели. Ну, а низ- я бы выдавил  новый капот мотогондолы, а низ ХЧФ ровнял бы по чертежу, но каким образом-надо смотреть по модели.
P.S.Марат, лучше выдавить. Проще и практичнее.

----------


## kfmut

Чтоб вгонять в чертежи, надо в них искренне верить, а лучше слепо :-) Простой пример: в своё время лучшими чертежами на спитфайр назывались злинек, айродетейл и spitfire. the canadians, люди впиливали в них свои модели, но со временем в текущем "самом правильном комплекте чертежей" находили фатальные ошибки. Поэтому ИМХО главнее чтобы не было видно явных косяков, чтобы передавался облик прототипа, как говорит мой модельный сэнсей "на мессер оно похоже ещё меньше" :-D

----------


## Марат

Согласен. Верить надо только себе и в себя. Чертежи - вещь абстрактная. Уважаемый Kasatka, Вам придёться принять Решение самому.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Чтоб вгонять в чертежи, надо в них искренне верить,


Я надеюсь, Вы не предлагаете отказаться от использования чертежей? В данном случае неправильность модели очевидна, как и в случае с ЯК-23.



> а лучше слепо :-)


Бывает, что и слепо, если нет доп. источников информации. 



> Простой пример: в своё время лучшими чертежами на спитфайр назывались злинек, айродетейл и spitfire. the canadians, люди впиливали в них свои модели, но со временем в текущем "самом правильном комплекте чертежей" находили фатальные ошибки.


Наверное, идеальных чертежей не бывает. В каждом есть какие-то допущения, могут быть неточности и причин тому множество.



> Поэтому ИМХО главнее чтобы не было видно явных косяков,


Несомненно.



> чтобы передавался облик прототипа,


А вот тут можно зайти очень далеко. Уважаемый Kasatka уже доказал своими моделями, что просто "передать облик прототипа" ему мало. Именно поэтому его модели вызывают восхищение.



> как говорит мой модельный сэнсей "на мессер оно похоже ещё меньше" :-D


Это о чем он говорит?

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый FLOGGER. Мои технологии изготовления не идут ни в какое сравнение с технологиями Мастеров сайта. У меня каменный век, но я привык. Нет времени и порой возможностей на опыты. Мне проще сточить, чем давить и это мой минус. А что касается чертежей... Все мнения хороши и имеют место быть. Я технарь, поэтому вгоняю до мм. (ведь нужна какая-то основа), остальное по фото. В своё время, в Чите, ребята называли это "маратизмом" (от имени Марат).

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Марат, Вы попробуйте выдавить, там нет ничего особо сложного. Тем более это мотогондола, она довольно простая в данном случае. Зато, когда Вы выдавите, Вам это понравится и Вы увидите, что Ваши возможности существенно расширятся. Вы сможете делать модели, которых нет в производстве или продаже.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, я действительно это попробую (понимаю, что это лучше). А по поводу любой модели (боюсь показаться самонадеянным и нескромным) - главное поставить себе задачу, а голова и руки даже с "каменными технологиями" мне помогут. Ведь собрал же Ан-71... Спасибо ещё раз за Совет, уважаемый  FLOGGER, к совершенствованию технологий надо стремиться.

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо друзья! =) 

Вот так.. собрался модель собрать за выходные в ожидании красок на Мираж 2000... а получилось как всегда.

Ну что ж.. будем пилить..

----------


## FLOGGER

> Спасибо, я действительно это попробую (понимаю, что это лучше). А по поводу любой модели (боюсь показаться самонадеянным и нескромным) - главное поставить себе задачу, а голова и руки даже с "каменными технологиями" мне помогут, к совершенствованию технологий надо стремиться.


Полностью с Вами соглашаюсь и поддерживаю.

----------


## Kasatka

Итак..

сколько там прошло с моего прошлого поста? часа полтора?.. ну да.. минус перерывы на телефонные звонки и битву с котом - итого час.

Распилил фюзеляж вдоль чуть выше ВЗ. Немного обточил торцы каждой части, постоянно сверяя с чертежом. Стачивал больше в средней части, чтобы утопить кабину в чертеж. 
Аккуратно склеил начиная с хвоста. В результате имеем правую половинку фюзеляжа, которая точно легла в чертеж. Осталось обточить мотогондолу. Но это я буду делать после склейки половинок фюзеляжа.

----------


## Kasatka



----------


## Марат

Как аккуратно и быстро Вы это сделали, не взирая на происки кота. А главное, без ущерба для ВЗ, крыла и стабилизатора.

----------


## Kasatka

спасибо! самое сложное щас будет вторую половинку сделать аналогично.

----------


## Марат

Мы все с Вами.

----------


## rotfront

> спасибо! самое сложное щас будет вторую половинку сделать аналогично.


Если точки пропила первой половинки в начале не усёк, то да. У меня тоже иногда такое бывает, на радостях первое что-нибудь быстро удаётся сделать, а потом повторить - проблемма. Думаешь: " А..., самое главное первое сделать". Практика показывает другое...

----------


## Baiji

> спасибо! самое сложное щас будет вторую половинку сделать аналогично.


Сергей, раз уж пошел такой запил, то осмелюсь ещё раз обратить Ваше внимание на то, что в модели не верен профиль фюзеляжа. Фюзеляж должен сужаться к низу, а в модели (на сколько я знаю) боковины фюзеляжа параллельны.

В качестве альтернативы предлагаю Вам чертежи в которые модель ляжет:  :Smile: 
"Моделист-Конструктор" 1983, №11

P.S. Модель я лично в глаза не видел, но думаю что сведения верные  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Kasatka

Иван! Ну Вас в баню! =)))

Вторая половинка получилась. Залил нутрянку суперклеем с содой и ускорителем. Щас пообедаю и начну точить мотогондолу. решил обточить до склейки половинок для удобства сверки с чертежами

----------


## kfmut

Сергей, можно я у тебя здесь ещё чуть-чуть пооффтопю? ;-)




> Я надеюсь, Вы не предлагаете отказаться от использования чертежей? В данном случае неправильность модели очевидна, как и в случае с ЯК-23.
> 
> ...
> 
> Наверное, идеальных чертежей не бывает. В каждом есть какие-то допущения, могут быть неточности и причин тому множество.


я предлагаю к чертежам подходить очень критически, вот пара примеров из моих закромов:

ла-9/-11


разница в мм для 72-ого масштаба


вот упомянутый спит:

упс, см. следующий пост :-(

иногда трудно понять геометрию прототипа не только по чертежу, но и даже по фотографиям, например, на предкрылке Су-27 есть хитрый изгибчик, отражающий общую геометрию центроплана, я достаточно долго думал о природе данной детали, в результате мне объяснял этот момент уважаемый Skylark, на большинстве моделей 27-х его нет, важен он для общего облика или нет?




> А вот тут можно зайти очень далеко. Уважаемый Kasatka уже доказал своими моделями, что просто "передать облик прототипа" ему мало. Именно поэтому его модели вызывают восхищение.


я стараюсь своё мнение никому не навязывать ;-)




> Это о чем он говорит?


так он говорит, когда у нас на клубе народ начинает обращать слишком придирчивое внимание на геометрию несобранного пластика.

----------


## kfmut

спит



положение колпака фонаря, сбегание грота, "борода" капота, высота РН и т.д., поэтому для меня важнее именно ОБЛИК, а не соответствие конкретной линии на конктретном чертеже

вот примеры того, что можно найти подтверждающие фото для почти любого чертежа:



ЗЫ Сергей, извини ещё раз за оффтоп

----------


## Марат

Очень наглядный пример. Но ведь давно известно, что сколько чертежей, столько же и ошибок. Каждый выбирает свой (или несколько). Да и облик прототипа без (даже захудалых) чертежей не передать.

----------


## kfmut

> Да и облик прототипа без (даже захудалых) чертежей не передать.


надо поступать как тамийцы, иметь доступ к прототипу, делать по нему геометрию, а по ней выпускать модель  :Biggrin:

----------


## Марат

Если это относится к модельной фирме, то это самый верный подход. Уважаемый kfmut, я с Вами согласен. Но если фирма "поленилась", то у моделиста маленький выбор.
Жду с нетерпением романа с картинками об Як-15.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Сергей, можно я у тебя здесь ещё чуть-чуть пооффтопю? ;-)


И я.





> я предлагаю к чертежам подходить очень критически, вот пара примеров из моих закромов:


Я тоже подхожу к чертежам критически. Только без "очень." Могу только выразить свои наблюдения, что наложение чертежа на фото-не всегда, далеко не всегда корректно. И, соотвественно, делание из этих наложений, выводов.





> иногда трудно понять геометрию прототипа не только по чертежу, но и даже по фотографиям,


Полностью согласен. Знаю, что на чертеже даже не всегда можно показать то, что есть на оригинале.



> например, на предкрылке Су-27 есть хитрый изгибчик, отражающий общую геометрию центроплана, я достаточно долго думал о природе данной детали, в результате мне объяснял этот момент уважаемый Skylark, на большинстве моделей 27-х его нет, важен он для общего облика или нет?


Думаю, что нет. Скорее всего, что никто об этом нюансе вообще мало, кто знает. Хочу еще добавить, что, в принципе, только сам моделист решает, насколько скрупулезно ему "въехать" в модель. Захочет-сам подкорректирует чертеж так, как ему кажется более правильно. Т. е. подходы могут быть самые разные, да, они разные и есть. У каждого свой.



> я стараюсь своё мнение никому не навязывать ;-)


Да я тоже.

----------


## Baiji

> Иван! Ну Вас в баню! =)))


Поддерживаю! Так можно и вообще не остановиться никогда  :Smile: 
А я вот пожалуй воспользуюсь Вашим советом и выпью Пивка!  :Tongue:

----------


## rotfront

> Уважаемый Марат, Вы попробуйте выдавить, там нет ничего особо сложного. Тем более это мотогондола, она довольно простая в данном случае. Зато, когда Вы выдавите, Вам это понравится и Вы увидите, что Ваши возможности существенно расширятся. Вы сможете делать модели, которых нет в производстве или продаже.


Ну да, сейчас научишь человека, войдёт ещё в азарт!
Я тоже как-то попробовал, пару лет назад, так и забросил моделестроение... от литья теперь за уши не оторвёшь.  :Tongue:

----------


## FLOGGER

> предлагаю Вам чертежи в которые модель ляжет: 
> "Моделист-Конструктор" 1983, №11


Вот по ним, наверное, модель и делали.
Уважаемый Сергей, у Вас все получилось очень здорово. Я бы даже сказал-элегантно. Но одна существенная, на мой взгляд, ошибка у Вас остается. Это нижняя линия мотогондолы. На самолете она прямая. Ну, естественные закругления у в\заборника и к соплу. А на модели у Вас эта линия, насколько я вижу, выпуклая. Будете мотогондолу править?

----------


## kfmut

> Могу только выразить свои наблюдения, что наложение чертежа на фото-не всегда, далеко не всегда корректно. И, соотвественно, делание из этих наложений, выводов.


ну это я не сейчас "на коленке сделал", это выжимка-результат из достаточно объемного труда...




> Думаю, что нет.


Как оказывается важен *именно для облика* 27-ого:




> У "Сухих" интегральная компоновка - плавное сопряжение центроплана, крыла и наплыва. "Излом" этот получается из-за сопряжения нижней поверхности наплыва и крыла. Т. е. сопряжение вынесено за корневую хорду консоли крыла. Также крыло имеет геометрическую крутку (концевая хорда имеет отрицательный угол по отношению к корневой),а задняя кромка крыла в фронтальной проекции горизонтальна, соответственно, линии нулевых точек хорд приходится линейно "заваливаться" вниз. Так и получается этот "излом"...


Может закончим?

----------


## Марат

Я не люблю спорить. Высказать своё мнение - да, спорить - нет. Мудрец сказал: "Спорящий не знает, знающий - не спорит". Прочитал на сайте много тем, в том числе и со спорами. Становится не по себе, когда переходят на личности. А ведь у каждого из Вас, Уважаемые, столько опыта, столько знаний, свои, проверенные годами, подходы к работе с чертежами и моделью... Дай Вам Бог Здоровья!

----------


## Kasatka

Flogger, а я ж написал, что щас пообедаю и буду мотогондолу точить =)

----------


## FLOGGER

> ну это я не сейчас "на коленке сделал", это выжимка-результат из достаточно объемного труда...


Я к свои выводам тоже не сегодня пришел.



> Как оказывается важен *именно для облика* 27-ого:


Может быть, спорить не могу.



> Может закончим?


Да ради бога, не вопрос.
P.S.В скобочках замечу, что общаться с Вами мне интересно и непроблемно. Но ветку, действительно, засорять не стоит. 
Надеюсь, ничем не задел и не обидел.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Flogger, а я ж написал, что щас пообедаю и буду мотогондолу точить =)


Наверное, невнимателен был. Приятного аппетита.

----------


## Kasatka

Ну вот.. страсти, надеюсь, улеглись =)

Подкорректировал мотогондолу.. хорошо что залил изнутри суперклеем, потому что пластик кончился очень быстро. Так же слегка подточил кромку выхлопа, угол был несколько неверен. 
Вообщем, результатом доволен. 
Что думаете?



вот сколько пришлось стачивать...



А вот тут видно как было До и как стало После.



Пилим дальше.. =)

----------


## Марат

Красивая работа, глаз радует. Опять же, Ваша аккуратность.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Сереж, и почем "очумело-золотые ручки" в ханнатсе?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

> Сереж, и почем "очумело-золотые ручки" в ханнатсе?


Петя, зато у меня дочки нет.. а у тебя есть! =)
надеюсь что у меня пока нет =)

Какого цвета спинка кресла? Кожа, я имею ввиду? Черная или коричневая.. на фото в валке она на мой взгляд вообще серая..

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

На валке - определенно серый, близко к нейтральному. 
На "доноре" - Як-3 есть снимки - там кожзаменитель серый на кресле тоже.
Я только кресла на Як-52 сам лицезрею... Кстати, тоже серые.

----------


## Baiji

Кстати вот приборка:

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-15/1336059/L/

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне кажется, что ВД-10 неродной. Там должен быть какой-то побольше, в смысле высоты.

----------


## Kasatka

приборка в наборе неверная, но я с этим париться не буду. Фонарь все равно закрыт будет

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Петя, зато у меня дочки нет.. а у тебя есть! =)
> надеюсь что у меня пока нет =)


С этим ты и без ханантса справишься  :Wink:

----------


## KAJUK

=Kasatka;64927]Ну вот.. страсти, надеюсь, улеглись =)

Подкорректировал мотогондолу.. хорошо что залил изнутри суперклеем, потому что пластик кончился очень быстро. Так же слегка подточил кромку выхлопа, угол был несколько неверен. 
Вообщем, результатом доволен. 
Что думаете?

Пилим дальше.. 

Оперативно!И очень неплохо!
Обычно больше времени уходит на сомнения и колебания в принятии решения что пилить и как?Вторую половинку по первой подогнать ИМХО проще..
А.К.

----------


## Baiji

> Мне кажется, что ВД-10 неродной. Там должен быть какой-то побольше, в смысле высоты.





> приборка в наборе неверная, но я с этим париться не буду. Фонарь все равно закрыт будет


Это музейный экспонат. Там может быть всё что угодно.
Уверен, такие нюансы как цвет приборки и "кожзама" на кресле мы никогда точно не установим.
Только по аналогии с машинами того же периода. А там и приборки чёрные и кресло коричневое... Как нравиться так и делайте  :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

Никогда не буду больше такие модели собирать! После этой только Тамия и Хасегава!!!

Весь вечер убил на то, чтобы вставить внутрь кокпит. Ужас.

----------


## rotfront

> Никогда не буду больше такие модели собирать! После этой только Тамия и Хасегава!!!
> 
> Весь вечер убил на то, чтобы вставить внутрь кокпит. Ужас.


Сергей, а что ты жалуешься? Сам виноват. Оставил-бы фюзель в покое - не было-бы проблем с кокпитом  :Biggrin: . 
Кстити, модель в европе распродана, достать невозможно, так-то покупать больше не придётся  :Tongue: .

----------


## Kasatka

> Сергей, а что ты жалуешься? Сам виноват. Оставил-бы фюзель в покое - не было-бы проблем с кокпитом . 
> Кстити, модель в европе распродана, достать невозможно, так-то покупать больше не придётся .


Да хирургия не повлияла на его установку. Его просто не на что ставить там было. Пришлось где точить, где наращивать. Заднюю стенку новую сделал. 
Такое впечатление, что Тру Детейлс делали кокпит не имея фюзеляжа. Ну вообщем с горем пополам все получилось. Сегодня вечерком сложу половинки

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Kasatka. Мне интересно, чем Вы разрезали фюзеляж вдоль?. Если возможно, фото инструмента pls.

----------


## rotfront

Сергей, то что ты с подгонкой фюзеля "золотую середину" нашел - это классно! Можешь по подробней описать, где, в каких местах в области "распила" ты лишнее стачивал? Ты только нижнюю часть вдоль распила точил или верхнюю тоже?
Я тут грубо указал, типа где, ну а ты по подробней расскажи?

----------


## rotfront

> Никогда не буду больше такие модели собирать! После этой только Тамия и Хасегава!!!


Ага, ну не ты один такой был. Сперва "Weekend" сборка переходящая в "маленькую" деталировку... ну и в заключение хочется собрать все версии модели которые коробка предлагает... Хе-Хе, знаем всё это! :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

Немного фото перед склейкой фюзеляжа. Добавил по мелочи деталюшек не вдаваясь в подробности. Повторюсь, фонарь будет закрыт.







Приборы - декольные из набора Майка Гранта. На приборку добавлю еще рычаг выпуска шасси. После склейки фюзеляжа добавлю дугу перед приборкой и прицел.

----------


## Kasatka

> Уважаемый Kasatka. Мне интересно, чем Вы разрезали фюзеляж вдоль?. Если возможно, фото инструмента pls.


А вот такой бензопилой =)

----------


## Kasatka

> Сергей, то что ты с подгонкой фюзеля "золотую середину" нашел - это классно! Можешь по подробней описать, где, в каких местах в области "распила" ты лишнее стачивал? Ты только нижнюю часть вдоль распила точил или верхнюю тоже?
> Я тут грубо указал, типа где, ну а ты по подробней расскажи?


Кстати - грубо, но примерно так и было. Нужно было "втопить" кабину в чертеж, а носовую часть думал что даже приподнимать придется вставкой, но когда сточил в середине, то нос лег нормалек. 
Единственное, что я сделал при склейке в районе носовой части, так это то, что посколько из-за того что пластик сточился и на носу образовывалась ступенька, то я верхнюю и нижнюю части приклеил западлицо выравнивая по борту, поэтому при соединении половинок фюзеляжа в месте их соединения в носовой части где-то в 7мм от ВЗ образовывается щель. Но зато по бортам нет длиной ступеньки, только мм 5. А щель гораздо легче заполнить полосками пластика при склейки половинок фюзеляжа.

По этим фото, надеюсь, понятно, что я имею ввиду.

----------


## Kasatka

Начал потихоньку склеивать.. решил выравнивать половинки по верхней линии.. поглядывая на то, чтобы места под стабилизаторы были на одном уровне. После склейки и просушки часть фюзеляжа от мотогондолы до хвоста нужно будет стачивать.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А вот такой бензопилой


 А много её солярки надо, см 20-25?

----------


## Baiji

> После склейки и просушки часть фюзеляжа от мотогондолы до хвоста нужно будет стачивать.


А зачем? Мы вроде бы видим, что половинки легли в чертеж...

----------


## Kasatka

> А зачем? Мы вроде бы видим, что половинки легли в чертеж...


Там где-то от середины хвоста в чертеже есть излом вверх, на модели его нет.

FLOGGER, пила где-то 11 см

----------


## Kasatka

Петя Берестовой меня щас убил..

Столько мол труда в модель, а в результате на полке буде просто серая невзрачная моделька... 

А ведь и правда!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> на полке буде просто серая невзрачная моделька...


Покрась в оранжевый.... :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

В крапинку :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

Ага.. "Тайна Третьей Планеты"..- "А хотите... Я его стукну.. и он станет.. фЭолетовый... в крапинку.." =))

----------


## Марат

Лично я хочу досмотреть этот блокбастер до конца, влоть до титров. А какая расцветка? ИМХО, Як-15 в любой хорош.

----------


## Kasatka

Будет вот такой борт из Саваслейки

http://www.airforce.ru/history/savasleika/photo_48.htm

----------


## rotfront

Если один, то такой цвет как та фото с низу был-бы самый оптимальный. А вообще самое классно смотрелись-бы все три версии ( как коробка предлогает ): красный, серый и зелёный.

----------


## rotfront

Как-то одну модель видел, так чудак один Junkers Jumo 004B-1 от Айреса туда воткнул. Выглядело конечно классно, но правильно ли это? Что-нибудь известно по этому поводу?

----------


## dreamtim

Приветсвую,Сергей!
Отлично выходит Ячок..)) конспектирую...

----------


## Kasatka

> Как-то одну модель видел, так чудак один Junkers Jumo 004B-1 от Айреса туда воткнул. Выглядело конечно классно, но правильно ли это? Что-нибудь известно по этому поводу?


Согласно "Уголку Неба" 
"Приказом НКАП от 28 апреля 1945 г. главному конструктору В.Я.Климову поручили выпустить рабочие чертежи ЮМО-004Б и внедрить его в серийное производство под маркой РД-10 на уфимском заводе №26.

Согласно Постановлению Государственного комитета обороны от 9 апреля 1945 г., ОКБ-115 поручалось спроектировать, построить и передать на испытания одноместный истребитель с одним реактивным двигателем типа ЮМО-004 тягой 900 кгс..

На серийные Як-15 ставили двигатели производства завода ╧26, первые экземпляры которых собирали из трофейных деталей двигателей ЮМО-004Б1. "

Так что в принципе все правильно.

----------


## Kasatka

> Приветсвую,Сергей!
> Отлично выходит Ячок..)) конспектирую...


Привет! Спасибо!

Сегодня занимался грубым зашкуриванием швов, корректировкой хвостовой части. В ходе этого мероприятия задел конус сопла.. и он провалился внутрь. Вытряс кончик обратно, но как теперь приклеить его внутри - задача! 
Залил швы жидкой шпаклевка, пусть сохнет. Завтра буду думать как вклеить конус на место.. №%?!!!

----------


## rotfront

Сергей, что замолчал? Что, проблеммы проблемматичней проблеммы с проблеммой фюзеляжа? Жалко будет если фюзель расковыревать надо, так и кокпит можно сломать...

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Сергей, вы бы сняли на фото эту проблему - может сможем помочь.

----------


## Kasatka

да не ребят.. фоткать особо нечего.. да и девушке любимой нужно внимание было уделить =)

По модели - просто вылизывал швы на фюзеляже пару дней. До сопла пока не добирался, проблема в том, что конус отклеился после того как я его случайно задел пилкой и провалился внутрь фюзеляжа. 



Теперь надо придумать, как не разрушая мотогондолу вклеить конус обратно на место..

----------


## Марат

Раз кончик сопла пойман - уже пол победы. Проблема с доставкой клея на место. Я бы снизу, ровно по шву и предпологаемому месту установки детали, просверлил бы отверстие овального сечения, сделал бы захват сопла, чтоб можно было не бояться его потерять. Сдвинул сопло назад, иглой доставил клей на внутреннюю поверхнось ф-жа. Придётся сажать деталь на небольшой оклеенный участок. Затем потянул бы сопло за захват на место и помог бы иглой. Придавив деталь иглой можно избавиться от захвата сопла. После того, как клей схватится, можно проволочкой доставить клей по периметру детали. Заделать отверстие для Вас не проблема. Если затея глупа - не судите строго. Хочу помочь.

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо Марат! Примерно так и предполагал сделать, но без толкающей иглы. Идея хорошая. Буду пробовать.

Все равно еще сверлить отверстия под вентиляцию

----------


## Kasatka

Просверлил отверстия с двух сторон, удерживая зубочисткой деталь с конусом через отверстие с одной стороны, залил в другое суперклей, капнул ускорителя. потом так же с другой стороны.
Потом засыпал отверстия опилками с суперклеем с горкой. Капнул ускорителем. Зашкурил, отполировал.

----------


## Kasatka

Залил суперклеем шероховатости и царапины, задул грунтовкой. Потом снова проверил на дефекты, подкорректировал суперклеем. Задул еще раз. Грунтовка - белая тамия в балончике сцеженная для аэрографа.

Затем отшкурил и заполировал. Блестит как белый пластик =)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Чем это ты так надежно кокпит залепил?=)

----------


## Kasatka

Секретная маскировочная лента от Тамии =))

----------


## Марат

Рад снова наблюдать процесс создания модели.

----------


## rotfront

Сергей, загляни в личку.

----------


## rotfront

Сергей, куда пропал? Ты случаем не в отъезде?

----------


## kfmut

Загляните на http://modelism.airforce.ru , там в серединке есть раздел "редколлегия" с почтовым адреском...

----------


## Kasatka

Друзья все ОК :))
Есть повод очень хороший отложить моделирование :) скоро доложусь (через недельку)

----------


## Kasatka

> Сергей, загляни в личку.


В личке вроде нет ничего кроме приглашения дружить с fortress

----------


## Nazar

> Друзья все ОК :))
> Есть повод очень хороший отложить моделирование :) скоро доложусь (через недельку)


Ну вот блин, а я тебе кабинку на Ту-22 взял. :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

=) Володя, спасибо! =) Я после 5-го вернусь к "жизни" =)

----------


## Kasatka

=) я тут себе модельку отхватил =) 
геометрия - идеальна, размеры - в чертежи ложатся ну просто супер =)

----------


## rotfront

> =) я тут себе модельку отхватил =) 
> геометрия - идеальна, размеры - в чертежи ложатся ну просто супер =)


Ну всё! :Eek:  Тему можно закрывать... :Mad:  хана моделестроению... :Biggrin:

----------


## EQUIP

> =) я тут себе модельку отхватил =) 
> геометрия - идеальна, размеры - в чертежи ложатся ну просто супер =)


Приветствую!
Удача, так удача... Поздравляю!
Теперь главное - поаккуратнее с тонировкой-смывкой и визерингом... :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

Поздравляю Сергей.
Долгих лет совместного счастья. :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Теперь главное - поаккуратнее с тонировкой-смывкой и визерингом...


Насколько я знаю женщин, обычно все что связанно с собственной тонировкой-смывкой и везерингом, это их прерогатива  :Biggrin: , так что вряд-ли Сереге дадут в этом вопросе "накосячить".

----------


## kfmut

Поздравляю, Сергей!
----------------
Хе-х, пропал Моделист...:-(

----------


## Уокер

Поздравляю! Совет да любовь!

----------


## Марат

Присоединяюсь к вышесказанному, Сергей. Согласия Вам и долгих лет :Smile:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Оооо! Поздравляю, Сергей!
Теперь нужно определиться с парфюмом красок и прочей химии - все это должно пройти тест на соместимость :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо друзья! =))
это уже "версия 3.0" так что "руку уже набил" и думаю, что в этот раз это навсегда =)

----------


## kfmut

И как же ты всё успеваешь :-D

----------


## Kasatka

> И как же ты всё успеваешь :-D


дурное дело нехитрое  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  (я про моделизм)  :Biggrin:

----------


## rotfront

> Спасибо друзья! =))
> это уже "версия 3.0" так что "руку уже набил" и думаю, что в этот раз это навсегда =)


Ну это новая версия, должно стабильно работать!
Я вот уже как 20 лет, старую 1,0 версию ещё юзаю. Так вроде ничего, первые 10 лет стабильно работало, а потом... сбои... и никак нужный update по сегодняшний день найти не могу, ну что-бы с моделестроением компатибель было...

----------


## Марат

ИМХО, моделизм и жена - вещи несовместимые. Может есть исключения. И что интересно, увидела моя половинка как-то  готовую модель и загорелась желанием поставить её на полку в квартире, но как только я скажу что задержусь на службе, чтоб делать модель - "впустую тратишь время, семье внимания не уделяешь..." Вот такая она, женская логика, дай Бог им Здоровья.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

И от меня ,  поздравлямс !!! :Eek:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## rotfront

> ИМХО, моделизм и жена - вещи несовместимые. Может есть исключения. И что интересно, увидела моя половинка как-то  готовую модель и загорелась желанием поставить её на полку в квартире, но как только я скажу что задержусь на службе, чтоб делать модель - "впустую тратишь время, семье внимания не уделяешь..." Вот такая она, женская логика, дай Бог им Здоровья.


У меня хуже! 
В моей ситуации моделестроение приносит немалую деньгу. Так вот, деньги хочет иметь, а что-бы я эти деньги "делал" - нет!...
Вот и пойми ихнюю логику...

----------


## Kasatka

ну вот.. после небольшого перерыва снова вернулся к модели.

Провел пару часов занимаясь расшивкой фюзеляжа.

для начала начертил карандашом линии панелей по чертежу.



Затем в местах начала линий расшивок и в углах наметил их шилом.



Потом используя Dymo tape прорезал расшивку. 



Получилось вроде неплохо и ровно.

----------


## Kasatka

Теперь нужно будет еще раз задуть грунтом и аккуратно зашкурить. Потом примусь за крылья

----------


## rotfront

Не толстовато-ли? Или так кажется?

----------


## Марат

Спасибо за подробное описание процесса расшивки. Аккуратная работа. Сергей, что такое - Dymo tape?

----------


## Kasatka

> Не толстовато-ли? Или так кажется?


да нее.. просто расшивал по грунтовке.. чего обычно не делаю.. пластик серый. Создается впечатление что толстовато. На самом деле нормалек.
Задую грунтом, отшкурю - посмотрим потом как выглядит.


Марат, Dymo Tape - это пластиковая клейкая лента, которая применяется для нанесения различных этикеток и надписей. Используется в специальных машинках. Продается в канцелярских магазинах.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Сергей.

----------


## FLOGGER

А не может такого быть, что когда ведешь инструмент, которым режешь расшивку (я это делаю шилом), он заедет за ленту, как бы сдвинув, её? Т. е. линия может получиться не прямая, а с изгибом.

----------


## Kasatka

Лента раза в 4 толще изоленты и имеет хорошую адгезию. Главное повторно не использовать (что я, каюсь, порой делаю) - в этом случае такие сдвиги очень часты.

А так лента, на мой взгляд, панацея для таких дел.

----------


## FLOGGER

Сергей, спасибо.

----------


## rotfront

> Провел пару часов занимаясь расшивкой фюзеляжа.


Сергей, а каким методом от старой расшивки избавился?

----------


## Kasatka

на фюзеляже она и так была очень тонкая.. а после всех зашкуриваний и грунтовок она сама по себе исчезла =)

----------


## rotfront

Сергей, когда продолжение?

----------


## Kasatka

продолжение на днях... щас каникулы начнутся рождественские..
конец ноября-декабрь у меня обычно очень жесткие в плане работы. Зато точно в 2011 дом куплю.

----------


## rotfront

> продолжение на днях... щас каникулы начнутся рождественские..
> конец ноября-декабрь у меня обычно очень жесткие в плане работы. Зато точно в 2011 дом куплю.


Если детей ещё нет или маленькие, то есть смысл покупать. У меня дети взрослые уже, нет смысла теперь, через год-два съедут и останемся одни... Я в 2000 успел ещё за марки квартиру купить, вроде не жалею. А вообще это дело очень серьёзное! Очень много всего надо взвесить перед тем как покупать. Очень много нашего брата погорело в этом плане... Флаг в руки, Сергей! Желаю удачи!

----------


## Kasatka

> Пока жду кое-какие штучки для Миража 2000-С решил быстренько собрать модель Як-15
> 
> Есть валк на нашем сайте. Не могу понять какого цвета была кабина и ниши шасси
> 
> Какой-то серо-зеленый цвет вроде


Да... не прошло и пяти лет..  как я "быстренько" собрал эту модель.

Проект реанимирован.

На данный момент сделаны ниши шасси.
Надеюсь-таки скоро закончить =)
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1&l=c00c110cf2

С.

----------


## Kasatka

Продолжаю работу над моделью

все готово к покраске

Смастерил прицел ПКИ-1

Всего 22 детали..

фоткал телефоном.. сорри

----------


## Kasatka

Сегодня покрасил модель

Задул легким слоем RLM78 и после шлифовки юзанным микромешем прошелся по некоторым панелям RLM76 с целью осветления.
Потом задул фильтром  RLM78

  

  

  



Видео до крайнего фильтра

----------


## rotfront

О!!! С возвращением, Сергей!

----------


## Kasatka

> О!!! С возвращением, Сергей!


=) Спасибо!

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Nice job.

----------


## Kasatka

> Nice job.


Thank you =)

----------


## Kasatka

Потихоньку, неспеша начал переносить деколи
Номер "57" - потому что нравится =)

----------


## Kasatka



----------


## Kasatka

С деколями закончил

----------


## Саргис Оганесян

Яковлев, когда строил Як-15, поставил перед собой цель: летчик не должен почувствовать разницы между кабиной Як-3 и Як-15. Поэтому он просто взял целиком планер от Як-3 и переделал носовую и донную часть под РД ( известно, что низ у первых наших реактивных самолетов имел реданную форму). Крылья и оперение, а также - шасси - все от Як-3. Так что, смело берите оттуда.

----------


## Nazar

> Яковлев, когда строил Як-15, поставил перед собой цель: летчик не должен почувствовать разницы между кабиной Як-3 и Як-15. Поэтому он просто взял целиком планер от Як-3 и переделал носовую и донную часть под РД ( известно, что низ у первых наших реактивных самолетов имел реданную форму). Крылья и оперение, а также - шасси - все от Як-3. Так что, смело берите оттуда.


Это слишком условно, а в кабине так вообще мало общего.

----------


## OKA

> Яковлев, когда строил Як-15, поставил перед собой цель: летчик не должен почувствовать разницы между кабиной Як-3 и Як-15. Поэтому он просто взял целиком планер от Як-3 и переделал носовую и донную часть под РД ( известно, что низ у первых наших реактивных самолетов имел реданную форму). Крылья и оперение, а также - шасси - все от Як-3. Так что, смело берите оттуда.


Ну, наверное, переход с поршневиков на реактивы действительно не должен был вызывать "разрыва шаблонов" и пр. "когн.диссонансов"))

В известной советской книжке рассказов авиаконструктора А.Яковлева об этом упоминалось.




> Это слишком условно, а в кабине так вообще мало общего.


Но и назвать сходными правила управления реактивными и поршневыми двиг. тех времён не приходится, однако : 



http://www.airforce.ru/content/sovre...skaya-spravka/

В вспоминаниях Кочеткова об этом хорошо написано, например : Me-262

----------


## Саргис Оганесян

И тем не менее, первый вариант Су-9 сильно смахивал на Ме-262 с той разницей что фюзеляж у него был эллиптического сечения, а крыло- прямое, но сбоку - это явно стянуто было с Мессера.

----------


## OKA

> И тем не менее, первый вариант Су-9 сильно смахивал на Ме-262 с той разницей что фюзеляж у него был эллиптического сечения, а крыло- прямое, но сбоку - это явно стянуто было с Мессера.


И что? Ну основой для проектирования Су и многих других аппаратов послужили имевшиеся в наличии германские экземпляры , документация, и некоторое количество инженерного и технического состава. К чему тут поршневой Як и Як-15 в сравнении управлением? Динамика управления двигателем совсем разная.

Извиняюсь за оффтоп, для ознакомления чисто, про ностальжи по Кранишу : Flugzeugmodelle , про тот самый Kranich-Modellbogen Düsen-Verkehrsflugzeug TU-124  из поста про Ил-102.

----------


## Саргис Оганесян

С Яком никакого отношения не имеет - просто это ответ на ссылку про Кочеткова

----------


## Саргис Оганесян

А этот сайт про Ту-124 ,оказывается, заражен!! Хотя, спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Kasatka

Медленно.. при наличии времени.. но верно двигаюсь к логическому завершению постройки..

Доработал стойки шасси. Вилки взял из AML набора травления для Як-3. Добавил различных осей и "болтов" на них для пущей детализации посматривая на фото.


Модель в данный момент обклеена деколями, "смыта" и задута сатиновым лаком. Теперь нужно добавить различных сколов и грязи..  



В связи с этим вопрос - низ фюзеляжа за движком сильно был загажен от движка?

Спасибо

С.

----------


## OKA

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> В связи с этим вопрос - низ фюзеляжа за движком сильно был загажен от движка?



По воспоминаниям сгорал костыль, поэтому ставили стальной. Звук при взлёте(посадке)  был сдобрен железными нотами)) 
Струя газов шла "зажатой" между фюзеляжем и поверхностью , в отличии от Як-17-23 или МиГ-9, так что возможно механики оттирали копоть и пыль на стабилизаторе после каждого вылета. На МиГ-9 монинском поверхность за движками покрашена чёрным, а вот что было на Яке-мне неизвестно, наверное по-всякому было.

Надо отсматривать, лучше сразу качнуть, пока висит кино :  





2часть. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PmMnmdHxkk 

Здесь на 0.49.м. с хвостом манипуляции есть, но опять же- съёмки ч.б. Отлично видно конструкцию колёсика и дырку в хвосте под ломик)) На 1ч.10м показан взлёт с пыльным хвостом. 


Вот что-то тёмненькое чернеется : 



Papírové modelářství CZ • Zobrazit téma - JAK - 17 " Feather" / MODELIK / 1:33

Як-17-23 уже без костыля в т.ч. и по этой причине. Наверное там было достаточно гари, может имеет смысл сделать "чистенький" , типа на смотр перед приездом большого парадного начальника))


Познавательное обсуждение по окраске и краскам :

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...98.html#637498

----------


## Kasatka

Судя по тому что регламентные работы проводили довольно часто, то скорее всего хвост был довольно чистым ... Так что прикопчу слегка..
Спасибо за инфо и видео. :)

----------


## Kasatka

при работе с такими деталями понимаешь как испортилось зрение.. Уже не могу без очков работать с мелочовкой совсем =( Дальнозоркость блин.. Старость - не радость =))

Но модель доделывать нужно..
Поработал над хвостовой стойкой и колесом. 
Было так..


Понятное дело решил переделать.
Выпилил колеса из вилки.. 
Выбил два кружочка подходящего диаметра из кредитной карты. Склеил вместе и выровнял на "дремеле".


Затем выбил кружки для "дисков" и собрал все вместе. Набил "клепку"


Затем решил сделать "щиток", так как из коробки был ужасен..
Вырезал предварительный кусок из жести. Согнул и обработал напильником. Форма не совсем та, но лучше чем было бы из коробки.


К стойке добавил кое-какие детали и в итоге получилось вот так



На мой взгляд схожесть есть =)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> при работе с такими деталями понимаешь как испортилось зрение.. Уже не могу без очков работать с мелочовкой совсем =( Дальнозоркость блин.. Старость - не радость =))


Серега, утешься! Ты не одинок! )))
А колесико хорошее получилось!

----------


## Kasatka

> Серега, утешься! Ты не одинок! )))
> А колесико хорошее получилось!


=) утешился, Дима! =)
Все равно как-то стремно! =)

----------


## Nazar

Здорово Сергей...Сиотрю ты очень плотно взялся за эту модель, видимо чем-то цепанул тебя самолет...

----------


## Kasatka

> Здорово Сергей...Сиотрю ты очень плотно взялся за эту модель, видимо чем-то цепанул тебя самолет...


Володь, привет! да красивая эра была и самолет симпатичный! =) да и почему бы не поковырять основательно пока есть желание, инструменты и возможности =)

----------


## Baiji

Приветствие!

С возвращением ;)
Всё супер!

Про загаженность:

----------


## Kasatka

> Приветствие!
> 
> С возвращением ;)
> Всё супер!
> 
> Про загаженность:



Спасибо! =))

Кхе.. ! Жестоко загажен =))

----------


## Kasatka

немного апдейта..

"проштамповал" "грязью" поверхность крыльев у фюзеляжа и борта под кабиной. Получилось прелестно =))



Задул следы от выхлопных газов



Замусолил колесья от Экипажа



Покрасил и запачкал стойки шасси.

Теперь это надо все воедино собрать..

----------


## Baiji

Не забудьте подкрасить конус.

----------


## Kasatka

> Не забудьте подкрасить конус.


нет, конечно, не забуду. я потому и не крашу, что еще тонировку делал.

----------


## OKA

Встретилось : Як-17 б/н 02 в процессе реставрации, Центральный музей ВВС, Монино, Россия

Чисто в познавательных целях.

----------

